# Family member moving to Mexico



## CDMXian (Jul 29, 2019)

My parents are divorcing and my father who is retired wants to move to Mexico indefinitely. I have been a permanent resident here for four years through marriage to a Mexican. Things change, so I'm wondering if the procedure for a temporary residency application and qualifications through family unity is still the same as when I applied. He will be here on a tourist visa to begin with (as I was). All I had to do was provide proof of marriage back then. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

CDMXian said:


> My parents are divorcing and my father who is retired wants to move to Mexico indefinitely. I have been a permanent resident here for four years through marriage to a Mexican. Things change, so I'm wondering if the procedure for a temporary residency application and qualifications through family unity is still the same as when I applied. He will be here on a tourist visa to begin with (as I was). All I had to do was provide proof of marriage back then. Any ideas? Thanks


My understanding currently is that he will have to apply for a visa at a consulate in the US (or country of origin) before coming to Mexico. He cannot come as a tourist and apply for a visa while in the country as you did. That only works for relatives of Mexican citizens. I don't think father-in-law is a qualifying relative but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Qualifications for family unity may not have changed, I don't know, but obtaining residency by being married to a Mexican is not the same as obtaining residency because your son-in-law is Mexican. You would have to check with the citizenship office or an immigration lawyer.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

According to the Ley de Migración the father or mother of a Permanent Resident does qualify under the “Vínculos Familiares” section of the law (likewise for Temporary Residents). 
Here is the pertinent section. It’s in Spanish, but if you plug it in to Google Translate you’ll get the gist. I had surgery on my right hand last week, so don’t want to do that much typing.


*Artículo 55. Los residentes permanentes tendrán derecho a la preservación de la unidad familiar por lo que podrán ingresar con o solicitar posteriormente el ingreso de las siguientes personas, mismas que podrán residir en territorio nacional bajo la misma condición de estancia y con las prerrogativas señaladas en el artículo anterior:*
I. *Padre o madre del residente permanente;*
II. Cónyuge, al cual se le concederá la condición de estancia de residente temporal por dos años, transcurridos los cuales podrá obtener la condición de estancia de residente permanente, siempre y cuando subsista el vínculo matrimonial;
III. Concubinario, concubina, o figura equivalente al cual se le concederá la condición de estancia de residente temporal por dos años, transcurridos los cuales podrá obtener la condición de estancia de residente permanente, siempre y cuando subsista el concubinato;
IV. Hijos del residente permanente y los hijos del cónyuge o concubinario o concubina, siempre y cuando sean niñas, niños y adolescentes y no hayan contraído matrimonio, o se encuentren bajo su tutela o custodia, y
V. Hermanos del residente permanente, siempre y cuando sean niñas, niños y adolescentes y no hayan contraído matrimonio, o estén bajo su representación legal.

Para el ejercicio del derecho consagrado en el presente artículo de las personas que se les otorgue asilo político u obtengan el reconocimiento de la condición de refugiado, se atenderá a lo dispuesto en los tratados internacionales de los que el Estado Mexicano sea parte y demás legislación aplicable.


----------



## CDMXian (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I see it's more complicated than we thought. My father was hoping for a quick getaway too. We'll have to get a lawyer for this.


----------



## CDMXian (Jul 29, 2019)

I'll be calling the embassy to confirm, but a friend just sent me this link which seems to say that a parent can apply from within Mexico: 

Cambio a residente permanente por vínculo familiar
¿Eres persona extranjera titular de la condición de estancia de visitante o de residente temporal, deseas residir de manera permanente en el país y tienes vínculo con mexicano o persona extranjera residente permanente? Podrás cambiar de condición de estancia a residente permanente acreditando los supuestos y requisitos señalados en la normatividad.

a) En caso de ser padre o madre de un mexicano, o de una persona extranjera con residencia permanente en territorio nacional, deberá presentar original y copia del acta de nacimiento del mexicano o del residente permanente;
https://www.gob.mx/tramites/ficha/cambio-a-residente-permanente-por-vinculo-familiar/INM822


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

CDMXian said:


> I'll be calling the embassy to confirm, but a friend just sent me this link which seems to say that a parent can apply from within Mexico:
> 
> Cambio a residente permanente por vínculo familiar
> ¿Eres persona extranjera titular de la condición de estancia de visitante o de residente temporal, deseas residir de manera permanente en el país y tienes vínculo con mexicano o persona extranjera residente permanente? Podrás cambiar de condición de estancia a residente permanente acreditando los supuestos y requisitos señalados en la normatividad.
> ...


Did you see my post above? This is a direct copy/paste from the Mexican Immigration legislation. Since you are a permanent resident your father can apply to remain in Mexico under “Vínculos Familiares” (Family Bonds). I’d check with an Immigration (INM) office in Mexico.


----------



## CDMXian (Jul 29, 2019)

ojosazules11 said:


> Did you see my post above? This is a direct copy/paste from the Mexican Immigration legislation. Since you are a permanent resident your father can apply to remain in Mexico under “Vínculos Familiares” (Family Bonds). I’d check with an Immigration (INM) office in Mexico.


Yes, thanks, I did see that. I had also been wondering if he could also apply in Mexico after entering the country on an FMM. I'm still trying to get official confirmation on that.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

CDMXian said:


> Yes, thanks, I did see that. I had also been wondering if he could also apply in Mexico after entering the country on an FMM. I'm still trying to get official confirmation on that.


Since it falls under the same category (same section of the Immigration Law) as the spouse of a permanent resident, you could ask on this or other forums if anyone became a PR and then applied for their spouse to get PR through “vínculos familiares”. That’s probably been done more frequently than sponsoring a parent. But the safest way would be to go to the INM office where you would be applying for your father. Ask them how to initiate the process from within Mexico, if he’s here on a visitor’s permit and you want to apply for him to remain under the auspices of vínculos familiares, since you are a permanent resident.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

CDMXian said:


> I'll be calling the embassy to confirm, but a friend just sent me this link which seems to say that a parent can apply from within Mexico:
> 
> Cambio a residente permanente por vínculo familiar
> ¿Eres persona extranjera titular de la condición de estancia de visitante o de residente temporal, deseas residir de manera permanente en el país y tienes vínculo con mexicano o persona extranjera residente permanente? Podrás cambiar de condición de estancia a residente permanente acreditando los supuestos y requisitos señalados en la normatividad.
> ...


I found this government website as well. This seems to be pretty straightforward that yes, your father can enter as a visitor and then change his status based on his relationship to you, because you have permanent residence.


----------



## CDMXian (Jul 29, 2019)

ojosazules11 said:


> I found this government website as well. This seems to be pretty straightforward that yes, your father can enter as a visitor and then change his status based on his relationship to you, because you have permanent residence.


Yes, I got confirmation of that from the embassy in writing, so all's well. Many thanks!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

CDMXian said:


> Yes, I got confirmation of that from the embassy in writing, so all's well. Many thanks!


Great news!


----------

